# How uninstall NetworkManager?

## simonbcn

Hi,

I've installed Gentoo 64 bits with systemd and KDE Plasma in my PC.

I want uninstall networkmanager (I want configure the network manually) but Portage doesn't allow it:

```

...

  kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.17.0 pulled in by:

    kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.1.1 requires >=kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.14.0:5

  net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.8 pulled in by:

    kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.17.0 requires >=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.10.0[systemd,-teamd]

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

```

Why kde-plasma/plasma-workspace requires kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt?

----------

## eccerr0r

It looks like if you have

USE=geolocation

it will pull in networkmanager-qt ...

----------

## simonbcn

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> It looks like if you have
> 
> USE=geolocation
> 
> it will pull in networkmanager-qt ...

 

Thanks, it was that. It activates this flag by default.

----------

